# Game merchandise!



## Lauren (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok, so after a conversation (battle) in IRC with the delightful Tinaa! It's got me wondering, what game merchandise you all own! If so post here what you have! Post pictures and take part in the poll! 

So I'll post what I have and what I have currently pre ordered! 

Here we have my pride and joy, my Balloonicorn from Team Fortress 2!






Next are my portal T Shirts, now I have two because my first one .. went missing and then  I ordered a new one because I missed it, no word of a lie, the day mine came, i went into my sisters room and it was in her bottom drawer! SHE DOESN'T EVEN LIKE PORTAL! 





Here we have my Bullet Bill T Shirt, I love it! I got it with the limited edition version of Mario Kart 8 from nintendo!





These also came with my Mario Kart 8 order! 





Here is my turret, I ordered it with my second portal T Shirt
[img[http://i.imgur.com/FJR3F51.png[/img]

This is the Town hall and Isabelle figures I received with my pre order of Animal Crossing, poor Isabelle has gone missing though.. 





These two are attached to my 3ds!





These also came with my Mario Kart 8 order! 





I did have a boo stress squeezy thing from pre ordering Luigis mansion but that's gone missing, I swear my sister likes stuff she has no idea about!

I have also pre ordered sims 4 collectors edition which is if you click *here*

POST YOUR STUFF!  Show everyone your merch!

I AM AWARE OF THE TYPO ON THE POLL!


----------



## Chromie (Jun 26, 2014)

This makes me sad.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jun 26, 2014)

I have one Kingdom Hearts figurine (of Axel) that I got as a gift. This is what it looks like:


Spoiler


----------



## Lauren (Jun 26, 2014)

Chromie said:


> This makes me sad.


GOOD


Chibiusa said:


> I have one Kingdom Hearts figurine (of Axel) that I got as a gift. This is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh wow! I know someone on TBT that LOVES that game! Looks awesome! I think I need to play it..


----------



## Chromie (Jun 26, 2014)

Well...here is nearly everything. Most of this stuff is in storage so I only have some posters and some Collector's Edition in my place now.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a Pikachu, a Manaphy, a Companion Cube, and TF2's Archimedes.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 26, 2014)

I love game merchandise! Most notably, I have a Yak and Alpaca plushies from Harvest Moon preorders and the Luigi 3ds game case (I use my Bell Bag to protect my 3DS though). 

I don't normally buy game merchandise but I love it all the same hehe


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a squirtle, charmander and bulbasaur plush. They did have little pokeballs to fit in but they went missing a long way back.

Wacky memory of buying them with Grandma and looking all over k-mart for an evee one.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't have much in the way of game merchandise. Not anymore, anyway. I used to have loads but then I went through this phase in my teens where I didn't really play anything besides _The Sims 3_ so I got rid of most of it. Then as soon as I left high school I was hooked on all the franchises I loved as a kid all over again. 


I've three Harvest Moon plushies though. I won two (a horse and the E3 white-faced alpaca (not pictured)) in one of Natsume's Facebook competitions in 2011. They're super cute. Then the coloured-faced alpaca came with my import of _Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns_. 







Got this Bullet Bill keyring with my order of _Mario Kart 8_. <3 
Better pic than the one I already showed you, *Lauren*. :]


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

I HAVE THE ALPACA FROM HARVEST MOON.

Target sells Minecraft plush, so I have a little Enderman.

I'll have so many Amiibo when they come out >.>


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 27, 2014)

I voted no because I've never bought gaming merchandise. Simply because I haven't found any cool merchandise. But I'm going to New York in a few weeks so I might visit Nintendo World store and buy myself some Zelda merch.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jun 27, 2014)

I bought myself a meowth plushie last year if that counts? ^^


----------



## Warrior (Jun 28, 2014)

Unfortunately not! I've always had a hard time affording even the games themselves, But theres been A LOT of merch I've wanted to buy. 

But! If I can scrape together the money before preorders close this lil guy will be the start of my merchandise collection!! 






However,, I highly doubt that'll happen, So I might knit myself a wooly yoshi in anticipation of the new game!! ,,that doesn't count thought does it


----------



## n64king (Jun 28, 2014)

Yup I have a good amount of merch. I try to find unique stuff, which isn't too hard living in LA. There's a lot of stores that get weird stuff from Japan or just were lucky enough to get stuff. I do have a couple common things from Hot Topic and Toys R Us though cause they're cool. Like a Sonic RC car from Sonic All Stars Racing. You can buy them in a lot of stores lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I forget a lot of my stuff is older now. A lot of my Pokemon stuff is 90s merch. More times than not, anything Yoshi related is like 10 years old. I love yoshi but he doesn't get a lot of new stuff so I don't pick up Yoshi things as much now. Also things dont get put away too often haha So they'll be on display for a while yet


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 28, 2014)

The only game merchandise that I own is the New Leaf figures that came with my pre-order. I stood them up on my shelf, hehe. It's not really the sort of thing that I collect, although some of the game plushies are pretty cute.


----------



## n64king (Jun 28, 2014)

Jealous @ AC things. AC stuff is hard to find and when you do find it, it's expensive. I've got ONE AC thing. It's a mini set of 2 Cabin series pieces, the bed and low table, and it has Mable, Sable and Elvis tiny figures in it. In Japanese and it's from Wild World, it was like $15 then and I've never seen them since in a store. Online yes.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 28, 2014)

n64king said:


> Jealous @ AC things. AC stuff is hard to find and when you do find it, it's expensive. I've got ONE AC thing. It's a mini set of 2 Cabin series pieces, the bed and low table, and it has Mable, Sable and Elvis tiny figures in it. In Japanese and it's from Wild World, it was like $15 then and I've never seen them since in a store. Online yes.



Have you seen the isabelle nendoroids?? they're pretty cute if you're really desperate for some ac merch


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

I should get some AC stuff. 

Was surprised to realize I have no game merc except for 1 large collection...

Pins made by cherriesama on Etsy and crude canvas made by me.
What can I say, I love me some TWEWY and a little bit of ponies. >_>


----------



## Jawile (Jun 28, 2014)

If Nintendo's Amiibo count, I'll be getting those!


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 29, 2014)

I have some figures that came with PSP game bundles and lots of Pokemon plushies c:


----------



## Pirate (Jun 29, 2014)

I have some, not a great deal, but some. These aren't my pictures, but here's what I have, at least from what I can see in my room and know of/remember.



Spoiler


----------



## n64king (Jun 29, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Have you seen the isabelle nendoroids?? they're pretty cute if you're really desperate for some ac merch



I saw those. Those figures are always cool, with the little replaceable pieces but aren't they kinda pricey? Maybe not. I can survive though aha


----------



## Aizu (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't own loads of gaming merchandise, but these two are my pride and joy


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 1, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> View attachment 53667 View attachment 53668
> 
> I don't own loads of gaming merchandise, but these two are my pride and joy



!!! dollfie dream dolls right? my friend is saving up to buy the rise one. those can get pretty expensive but the detail on it is so worth it.


----------



## Murray (Jul 1, 2014)

i love game mercherndecie but i cba to post pics. gotta love me dem plushies c:


----------



## Pearls (Jul 1, 2014)

I have loads of Pokemon merchandise like figures and plushies. My favorite one is this really cute eevee plush my friend got me for my birthday. I also have the Isabelle and town hall figures that came with ACNL but that's all because shops never sell that kind of stuff where I live  I really want an Isabelle nendoroid but they're pricey


----------



## Aizu (Jul 1, 2014)

BATOCTO said:


> !!! dollfie dream dolls right? my friend is saving up to buy the rise one. those can get pretty expensive but the detail on it is so worth it.



Yeah, there Dollfie Dreams ^ - ^ Rise Cost me ?800 and M.O.M.O cost me ?450, but totally worth it


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm surprised I don't have more. All I have is a Wind Waker poster (club nintendo prize from last year, weee), a Zelda shirt or two (one of em came with mints in a Hylian shield tin c: birthday present~), a Zelda keychain (not my image), a Zelda hat (not my image), and a Mario plushie or two that probably came from McDonalds years and years ago.

And I know this technically doesn't count, but I have a little plastic blue ocarina like the one from Zelda. c: which i never learned how to play

...But! I have a whooole folder of bookmarked merch I want to buy someday. ;w;


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't have that much. Most of my collection consists of a Dragonite, Sylveon, and Fennekin plushies. I would love some other stuff though.


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a massive Pokemon Collection going on, been collecting since I was 10. =D LOL https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.708738095806476.1073741830.100000108770657&type=3


----------



## Vinathi (Jul 7, 2014)

I just realized the only game merch I have are Pokemon lolol. I remember being subscribed to this Pokemon magazine for a month back in 4th grade. The only thing I remember what they gave us was a Plusle and Minun figure. I lost my Plusle though 

Another merch I have is the Lugia figure that came when you pre-ordered SoulSilver. It also came with the PokeWalker, but I traded my game in with it lol

Not a big fan about buying mercs. I'm very cheap lol



Edit: Oh yeah, I remember my parents buying me this Pokeball that came with a Pokemon when I was really young. No idea where that went lol


----------

